

Software Transactional Memory: Debunked - orib
http://www.brandonwerner.com/2009/01/01/software-transactional-memory-debunked/

======
jksmith
I thought it was already understood that imperative/mutable won't work in any
concurrent environment.

------
signa11
its not a silver bullet for sure. 'debunked' seems a bit excessive though.

